

Awesome movie collection visualizer - bezludny
http://codehum.com/stuff/mdb/
MDB (MovieDirBrowser) - a cool way to visualize your movie collection. Downloads imdb 
data for all movie files found and shows it in a nice GUI.
======
bezludny
I really like it!

